# help me decide, keep my 87 QSW or sell it



## tinworm (Oct 2, 2011)

A couple months ago, I bought a rust free 87 QSW and have been putting parts on it ever since. Recently, I had cause to pull the head, so I have to put that back, but once thats done, im deciding which of two gas powered winter road trip cars to keep-

1. The 1987 QSW, no rust, mint interior, 5-speed, slightly cramped for 4, ok cargo space, excellent roof cargo options, and decent in the snow.

Additionally, the car has new brakes, shocks, will have a new timing belt, head gasket, and all related bits, and ive done a fair amount of body work. 

2. 1992 Ford Taurus SHO. This has a 220hp yamaha V6, a 5-speed, ok tires, excellent internal space, big trunk space, and is actually more comfortable. It also has some rust, will need winter tires, and i will need to do a timing belt on it if I intend to keep running it. 

Im leaning towards keeping the ford since its got rust, and is a more spacious car for 4. The wagon has none, and after doing a bunch of work, id rather not rust out something as rare as the quantum. However, if I keep the QSW, I can eventually swap in a TDI, while in the ford, I can boost the HP to near 300 and get myself arrested. 

opinions? 

Here are both cars-


----------



## flatnbagged (May 10, 2010)

I'm sure posting this in a Vw forum you'll get people leaning towards the qsw. I would honestly pick the quantum myself. More for the reliability and ease of working on. There are a lot less things to go wrong in the Q and sounds like you've done most of the preventative work to it already. Plus a 1.9TDI in it would be boss. 

My vote: Quantum :thumbup:


----------



## 4doorhoor (Aug 31, 2005)

Taurus. Duh.


:screwy:


----------



## tinworm (Oct 2, 2011)

ive come up with a compromise. Im gonna keep both for now.  

I definitely want to do the TDI swap down the line, and the quantum is a perfect platform for that and also cooler looking, but the taurus has just got the quantums a$$ kicked for comfort, space, and power for pretty much the same fuel economy. 

Im having the worst time deciding which one, so in the spirit of naked greed, ill keep both, and make a decision later if I get another 400 dollar speeding ticket in the taurus, or when I get my VW rims back from the powdercoater.


----------



## 4doorhoor (Aug 31, 2005)

Shoqsw 


doit


----------



## bimrpwr (Jun 9, 2008)

I keep the wagon and get a B5 or B6 Passat and swap the drivetrain and engine over.. You will have space and power... Then sell the ford.


----------



## tinworm (Oct 2, 2011)

Selling the SHO. In two weeks, I have two tickets, a 20 over, and 9 over. Thought I was done driving like a 17 year old jack a$$, but this car brings it out it me. Better off removing the catalyst.


----------

